# Guitar Arpeggios Workout Routine (With TABs)



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello everyone, hope you’re having a great week so far!

This time I decided to make a tutorial/workout routine for practicing 7th chords arpeggios. In this lesson we’ll be arpeggiating all 4 types of different chords available in a major key: major7, minor7, dominant7 and half-diminished (m7b5). And I’ll also show you a different way of thinking about these same arpeggios and playing them over different chords.

Give it a try and let me know if it was useful for you. Waiting for your comments and feedback!






Thank you for watching and have a great weekend!


----------

